# I would call this misleading lies....



## DPittman (Feb 6, 2019)

I ordered a few different threading dies off Amazon, after reading the description in Amazon, I figured I would be getting American made dies. They made such a big fuss about American facilities, materials and workers and then they send me made in China stuff. 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01BM4HEW4/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

No, they didn't say they were made in America, but am I just naive to actually fall for that bs or is that not misleading??!!
I wonder if Donald Trump is behind this company.

Then below is the blurb on the amazon description about the other "Vermont American" die I ordered. 
*Amazon.ca Product Description*
Vermont American offers a full line of American-made threading tools manufactured from the highest quality steel for clean, accurate cuts. Our Black Max line offers a complete collection of taps, dies and screw extractors that combine maximum corrosion resistance with precision cutting performance.
*From the Manufacturer*
Vermont American offers a full line of American-made threading tools manufactured from the highest quality steel for clean, accurate cuts. Our Black Max line offers a complete collection of taps, dies and screw extractors that combine maximum corrosion resistance with precision cutting performance.















Oh well if they were actually made in the USA they would be out of place in my shop!!!  My tools all speak Chinese!   LOL


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 19, 2019)

1. Vermont American dies and taps don't have "stellar" consumer reputation
2. Misleading Amazon product description are all over the place. At least if you ordered 1/4-18 NPT and you actually got 1/4-18 NPT you should be happy. It is frequent to see picture of item X and get item Y.
3. Amazon consumer service is best in class. If you are unsatisfied just ask to get a refund. They may or may not ask to get it shipped back.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> place. At least if you ordered 1/4-18 NPT and you actually got 1/4-18 NPT you should be happy. It is frequent to see picture of item X and get item Y.


Actually NPT is not what I ordered or was advertised, but that is what I got. Oh well I guess I can always use dies.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 19, 2019)

Well in that case if you don't want to keep it or want a full refund contact customer support - there is a 50%  - 50% chance they let you keep it anyway and refund you the $.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 19, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> Well in that case if you don't want to keep it or want a full refund contact customer support - there is a 50%  - 50% chance they let you keep it anyway and refund you the $.


Yes their return policy is excellent.  If the dies were not cheap to begin with and that I can use them I certainly would return them.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 20, 2019)

DPittman said:


> No, they didn't say they were made in America, but am I just naive to actually fall for that bs or is that not misleading??!!
> I wonder if Donald Trump is behind this company.
> 
> Oh well if they were actually made in the USA they would be out of place in my shop!!!  My tools all speak Chinese!   LOL



Don't feel badly. We've all been stung this way I think. You (we all) need to treat Amazon ads like hostile witnesses to protect ourselves. You're right: they didn't say *THE ONES *they were shipping you were USA made.

I remember in the 80's when McDonalds came under fire for their meat, and they responded by saying, "We only use 100% beef in our burgers" Technically this is true. _Of the meat used in their burgers_ it was 100% beef. That doesn't mean there aren't fillers as well.

Apparently Trump likes McDonalds. If there were an emoji for a strange coincidence, I'd insert it here.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 21, 2019)

I would say that the "100% beef" is as USDA defines pure beef - the meat in there may not exactly biologically be 100% beef. There are provisions for limits of "contamination" in all food. Exciting to find out how many "insect parts" there can be in your food.


----------

